# anyone have a loss due to a neural tube defect (NTD)?



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I lost my DD back in 2007 due to anencephaly. I know they dont know what causes it and the majority of cases happen to families with no history of ntds.... I know the facts. I was just thinking back a bit... I remember I had (TMI ahead) a wart on my foot a long time ago that was treated with Salicylic Acid among other things. I cant remember the exact timeline.... I would imagine it was near the end of 2005 beginning of 2006 that I had this treatment done. I thought nothing of it. In late 2006 (Oct) DH (at the time) and I decided to ttc. We got pg on the first try and found out in Nov. Do you think there was a connection? only reason I bring this up is because I am ttc now again and I have another small wart (or at least I think it is) on my foot again and Im wondering if I should avoid treatment again. I hate having it on my foot and would like it gone but ive been ttc for 5 months now and I dunno how long it will take to conceive and then Im told while I am pregnant I cannot have treatment and I dont think I want to put it off for so long. any input would be great. Im sorry I didnt know where else to put this. Thanks


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I know this sounds crazy, and I hate to even admit it, but years ago I used to get recurring warts on my right hand. I know, ewww!
I cut a clove of garlic and would rub it on there a few times a day. They never came back. My hand sure stunk, but they never came back.....


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

If it is a plantars wart, keep it covered with really strong duct tape for a few weeks. Strangely, it suffocates it & they usually come out/fall off easily.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I have, but I haven't had a wart since I was 10 so I can't help you there. Are you taking lots of folic acid?


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the info.... Im not sure what kind of wart it is. Im sure my dr told my back then what type it was but I forgot. It literally looks like a tiny black head on the bottom of my foot, probably the size of a pin head, its very small but I want to take care of it right away before it spreads. I have heard the duct tape thing too.... so I leave the same piece on for weeks and dont change it or anything?


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmamapagan* 
Yes I have, but I haven't had a wart since I was 10 so I can't help you there. Are you taking lots of folic acid?

yes I am taking a prenatal plus 3 supplements a day to put me at 10x the recommended daily amount.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to change the duct tape once a day because it was flip flop weather & my feet got sweaty. I think I'd leave it on as long as you can & change it when it starts to lift off.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

My dh swears by the duct tape. And if you are worried about the salycylic acid I would say to avoid it. Maybe not because of any harm but because of the potential anxiety it could cause you. If you did become pregnant you would worry about it. And pregnant after loss mamas don't need one more thing to worry about.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. All the what-ifs and whys are so hard.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I also had a daughter with anencephaly; she was born and died in 2003. I am unaware of any effect of salicylic acid on one's ability to absorb folic acid, or any other connection that might cause an ntd - though that doesn't mean there isn't one. You may, though, want to get tested for MTHFR, as it does reduce your ability to absorb folic acid.

You might want to do a search in the yahoo groups, I know there are some that specifically deal with anencephaly; I used to be on one called "anencephaly blessings from above" The women on those boards keep up to date with all the research concerning neural tube defects.

Everything I know is that taking 4-5mg of folic acid a day is the best way to prevent it from happening again.

feel free to pm me if you want.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expatmommy* 
If it is a plantars wart, keep it covered with really strong duct tape for a few weeks. Strangely, it suffocates it & they usually come out/fall off easily.

yep, duct tape is great for that. garlic taped under it the first week or so would be even better.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

My heart goes out to you.









My 3 year old has a Closed NTD called lipomyelomeningocele as well as tethered spinal cord, neurogenic bladder and neurogenic bowel.

My 11 month old is fine. She was born with a marker on her back, but everything has checked out. I did take prescription dosages of folic acid pior to TTCing and during my first trimester.

I guess my point is, they really don't know what causes NTDs.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

good news mamas, thought I would put an update. I went to the dr last week and it wasnt a wart!! YAY!!! its a cyst but it is still treated the same...


----------



## free2beme23 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know much about worts or NTD . I do read a awesome blog from a mommy who lost her son from a NTD. http://mnssams.blogspot.com/ She might have some info for you. She's super sweet.


----------

